# How many poos?



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

How many poos should a puppy do in a day/night?

My little puppy is 9 weeks old and poos 4 times during the day and once or twice during the night. Is this normal? He is fed the correct amount of food as directed on the packaging based on his weight split into 3 meals, 7am, 12pm and 5pm. They seem a good consistancy.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pauleady said:


> How many poos should a puppy do in a day/night?
> 
> My little puppy is 9 weeks old and poos 4 times during the day and once or twice during the night. Is this normal? He is fed the correct amount of food as directed on the packaging based on his weight split into 3 meals, 7am, 12pm and 5pm. They seem a good consistancy.


That's about what Flo did when that age. She is now fed twice a day around 8am and 6pm and goes soon after eating so twice a day.


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

embee said:


> That's about what Flo did when that age. She is now fed twice a day around 8am and 6pm and goes soon after eating so twice a day.


Oh that's good then. I was just a little worried that it might be a bit excessive. At what age do they go on 2 meals a day?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pauleady said:


> Oh that's good then. I was just a little worried that it might be a bit excessive. At what age do they go on 2 meals a day?


I think Flo was about 5-6 months when she went onto 2 meals.

When she was first home she often did a poo in the utility room overnight but just suddenly stopped at around 12 weeks.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello!

Noodle is also 9 weeks old. We feed her 4 times a day (our vet told us to do 4 - we were doing 3 but as she's quite small she said her tummy would be too small for the designated amount shared between 3 meals) - 7am, 10am, 1pm and 5pm and she does about 5 poos during the day, but none at night. So far! (I've learned not to be too presumptious as then she likes to prove me wrong!).

I thought it was quite alot too!! Ha!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

pauleady said:


> Oh that's good then. I was just a little worried that it might be a bit excessive. At what age do they go on 2 meals a day?


The advice seems to be at about 9 months reduce them to 2 meals a day. That's what we did. That is also when they pretty much have stopped growing, which, together with castration, can lead to weight gain if you don't also reduce the total quantity of food given. We got caught out a bit by that, and Dylan gained 2 kilos in 2 months, so I've cut his food down a lot now.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bella went about 4 times a day when she was little and we were feeding her 3 times a day. We're feeding her twice a day now but I still think she goes 3 times. It's hard to say because I don't watch her a lot now (we have a fenced in backyard)...but, I know she goes a lot because when I go out there to scoop...there's a lot of poo!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie is 4 months old and I reckon it's about three times a day.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sonatalady7 said:


> Bella went about 4 times a day when she was little and we were feeding her 3 times a day. We're feeding her twice a day now but I still think she goes 3 times. It's hard to say because I don't watch her a lot now (we have a fenced in backyard)...but, I know she goes a lot because when I go out there to scoop...there's a lot of poo!!!


I think the amount that comes out depends on what goes in. I think Dylansmum has said that he poos very little as he digests a lot of the BARF he is fed whereas I suppose a kibble with lots of fillers and grains etc produces a lot more 'waste'.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo might have pooped a little less then that, but it's been so long I can't be sure lol. Sound normal enough. What food do you feed?


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

embee said:


> I think the amount that comes out depends on what goes in. I think Dylansmum has said that he poos very little as he digests a lot of the BARF he is fed whereas I suppose a kibble with lots of fillers and grains etc produces a lot more 'waste'.


BARF? Dog food or what comes up when you're sick?!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

BARF stands for Biologically Appropriate Raw Food or Bones and Raw Food Paula.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

sonatalady7 said:


> BARF? Dog food or what comes up when you're sick?!


Yeah, the name is quite unappetizing, haha. I know it means Bones And Raw Food, but that's about all I know.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha! I figured it had to be something else!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

When Benny was a puppy, he pooped several times per day/night. At this point he's down to a pretty consistent pattern. He usually goes around 5:00 in the morning, again at 7:00 (sometimes), around noon, 5:00 in the evening, and once in a while right before bed. He'll pee more often than he'll poop.

We feed him two meals a day, with a snack at lunch to keep something in his stomach. If he gets too hungry he throws up. Since we've been giving him a snack in the afternoon he has stopped throwing up.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> I think the amount that comes out depends on what goes in. I think Dylansmum has said that he poos very little as he digests a lot of the BARF he is fed whereas I suppose a kibble with lots of fillers and grains etc produces a lot more 'waste'.


I agree with you Embee. Complete food and biscuits with cereal in leave a lot more undigested food in the poo. BARF diet results in far less, much firmer and non smelly poos as much more of the diet is digested. 
We breed dogs and used to feed the pups four times a day on kibble. However on a natural diet (cereal/grain free) their tummies are more satisfied and it takes them longer to digest the food and they only want to eat twice a day even from the 5 week weaning stage. Dylansmum put us in contact with two suppliers of natural dog foods which are absolutely brilliant in my opinion, www.origenpetfoods.co.uk which is a dry version and www.naturalinstinct.com which is a wet frozen version. You might like to check them out and see is they make your puppy's life calmer in the tummy.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, I've just put in an order for a trial bag of Orijen puppy food (your link was wrong, it is www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk), after lots of recommendations from Helen (Dylansmum). Rosie has had a sensitive tummy since we got her and is now 4 months old and her poo has been what I would call normal for a couple of weeks, so I am gonig to give it a go and see if it suits her. 

I've found the big bags are available slightly cheaper at http://www.wearepets.co.uk/dogs/dog-products/dog-food/puppy/orijen-puppy-formula-dog-food but I'm not goign to invest until I know Rosie can tolerate it. 

See, Helen - I was listening to you! One day I might progress onto Natural Instinct!


----------

